

Science Turns Authoritarian - DanielBMarkham
http://www.american.com/archive/2010/july/science-turns-authoritarian

======
diego_moita
This is wrong in so many ways...

Let me try to address some:

* Science shouldn't strive to be democratic; it should aim to be correct, regardless of what the majority thinks.

* Celebrities in Oprah divulging science? Oh please.

* Science does tell us what we should do and that is part of their job. It is your doctor job, at least.

But the bottom line obviously is that this article is just a propaganda piece
trying to reconfirm the fake Climategate "scandal".

